# Rabbit furs and taxidermy



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Last Year I took a deer hide to get it tanned, after the fact I'm not pleased with the guy, hide came out ok, but he was an ahat.

When I took my hide to him I asked if he did rabbit furs or knew of anyone. He told me no taxidermists to rabbit furs anymore. I find that hard to believe?

I wanted to have some buckskin mittens with rabbit fur lining. Does anyone know of a taxidermist and possible leather worker who does this type of work?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Just do it yourself! It's easy!!! We tan all our rabbit hides (we raise them). You can buy the supplies, Alum sulfate, at a taxidermy store (van *****) and the salt we get in the store (non iodized canning salt). We follow this process from mother earth. The hide need to be worked abit once dried, and we don't put alot of oil on the skin afterwards.. makes it almost greasy.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1983-01-01/How-To-Tan-Rabbit-Hides.aspx


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info, even better to learn for myself!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

by far the best there is in mi and not far from you.

furs by fritz 810-635-9669
9061 Lennon Rd, Swartz Creek, MI 48473


----------

